# Post a comment on a review?



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 27, 2007)

I noticed when I went into a very recent review that other people had posted comments but I wasn't able to.  Why is this?  Am I missing something?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Crothian (Feb 28, 2007)

Posts there get moderated.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 28, 2007)

I couldn't even find a way to add a comment though.  There was no "Add Reply" button or anything like that.  At least I couldn't find one.  Do you need to sign up for the reviews section separately or something?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Crothian (Feb 28, 2007)

Ah, that bug.  Ya, some users can't comment there and I have no idea why.  It doesn't take anything special normally.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 28, 2007)

Any idea if it is ever going to be fixed?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Crothian (Mar 1, 2007)

The review site is in for an upgrade but there are other items ahead of it.  So, it will get fixed just no idea when.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for letting me know Crothian.

Olaf the Stout


----------

